# Some of the things I make



## CScallmaker (Jan 11, 2013)

Here is a lot of what I do make custom duck calls out of wood and acrylic and sometimes metal let me know what you think


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

CScallmaker said:


> Here is a lot of what I do make custom duck calls out of wood and acrylic and sometimes metal let me know what you think


I think I need to head out on vacation...

as for your duck call... nice workmanship...


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I think that is a beauty. Well done.


----------



## CScallmaker (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## krablins (Sep 23, 2011)

I guess you sell them as well? How about one made out of Cocobola? I know I probably spelled that wrong.


----------



## CScallmaker (Jan 11, 2013)

krablins said:


> I guess you sell them as well? How about one made out of Cocobola? I know I probably spelled that wrong.


Yes I do I sell quite a few out of cocobolo some of my favorite wood to turn here's one with an oil rubbed finish it has an ebony insert


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

Very nice work - interesting. We shoot wild duck here Sept-jan, but we don't normally use calls.


----------



## krablins (Sep 23, 2011)

The one you show looks short and I assume its not a loud call, maybe for flooded timber hunting? I wouldn't mind having one that is in between, that can be used for fields and flooded timber. The one you showed may do that. Maybe we need to get in contact with each other. I'm in the duck capitol of the world and Razorback Country!


----------



## CScallmaker (Jan 11, 2013)

krablins said:


> The one you show looks short and I assume its not a loud call, maybe for flooded timber hunting? I wouldn't mind having one that is in between, that can be used for fields and flooded timber. The one you showed may do that. Maybe we need to get in contact with each other. I'm in the duck capitol of the world and Razorback Country!


Yea man I can make you what you want...the cocobolo call is a good midrange call with good whine (like you said timber) and the acrylic call I posted is very loud more like an open water


----------

